# Integerliste anlegen. aber wie



## -Hades- (13. Jun 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte eine Liste mit integerwerten anlegen und dafür aber wenns geht ein vorgefertigtes konstrukt nehmen. Ich habe List und ArrayList und Vector ausprobiert aber diese Konstrukte nehmen ja nur Objekte auf und ich kann ein Objekt nicht in ein int casten. Meine Frage also ob es da was geeignetes gibt um per add integer in die liste einzufügen und die Liste zu leeren und dynamisch die Größe anzupassen und solche Sachen.

Gruß Hades


----------



## madboy (13. Jun 2007)

Java ab 1.5 (glaube ich zumindest):

```
ArrayList<Integer> list = new ArrayList<Integer>();
list.add(new Integer(15));
Integer integer = list.get(0);
int i = integer.intValue();

//oder einfach so: (siehe "Autoboxing")

list.add(12);
int j = list.get(1);
```
Vorherige Versionen:

```
ArrayList list = new ArrayList();
list.add(new Integer(15));
Integer integer = (Integer)list.get(0);
int i = integer.intValue();
```


----------



## bygones (13. Jun 2007)

-Hades- hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich kann ein Objekt nicht in ein int casten.


wenns ein Integer objekt ist natuerlich (per methoden, nicht casten), wenn nicht dann ist es auch unsinnig das ueberhaupt zu versuchen...


----------



## Desch (13. Jun 2007)

Ab Java 1.5 ist es möglich auch primitive Datentypen ohne Weiteres in eine generische Arraylist (beispielsweise) zu schreiben. Durch sog. "Autoboxing" übernimmt Java für dich die Umwandlung des primitiven Typs in ein Objekt.


----------



## -Hades- (13. Jun 2007)

Jo, danke euch Jungs! Hatte das wohl auch versucht aber ich hab leider: ArrayList<int> statt ArrayList<Integer> geschrieben. Na ja jetzt bin ich schlauer, vielen Dank dafür.


----------

